# ProGrade announces 512GB SDXC card for under $200



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 15, 2022)

SDXC V60 512GB Enables You to Capture a Larger Number of Stills and Record Extended Number of Video Clips at a New Price Point San Jose, CA November 15, 2022, 8:00 am —ProGrade Digital, Inc., founded with a mission to provide the highest quality professional grade digital memory cards and workflow solutions, announces its higher

See full article...


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 19, 2022)

Interesting, somehow missed this announcement. Its good to see decently priced 512GB UHS-II SD cards.


----------

